# This Bike Used To Belong To A Real Witch!!!



## Ray (Mar 11, 2016)

Not sure if he's talking about his wife or an actual broomstick-riding witch...






http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/atq/5481904135.html


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2016)

That's what I was thinking!


----------



## brassbusterpc (Mar 11, 2016)

NICE old seat, I LIKE.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 11, 2016)

I almost grabbed this one but the witch thing scared me. 
The seat is the best thing on the bike IMO .


----------



## JKT (Mar 11, 2016)

tanksalot said:


> I almost grabbed this one but the witch thing scared me.
> The seat is the best thing on the bike IMO .




Why ?? what's the big deal ?? one of my ancestors was the first woman to be put to death in the Salem witch trials.... Bridget Bishop !!


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 19, 2016)

Ray said:


> Not sure if he's talking about his wife or an actual broomstick-riding witch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously it was his wife. It is too bad we don't burn witches anymore. I have a prime candidate at home. I can provide the wood if need be


----------



## Intense One (Mar 19, 2016)

JKT said:


> Why ?? what's the big deal ?? one of my ancestors was the first woman to be put to death in the Salem witch trials.... Bridget Bishop !!



You have any of her bikes for sale?


----------



## Intense One (Mar 19, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Obviously it was his wife. It is too bad we don't burn witches anymore. I have a prime candidate at home. I can provide the wood if need be



Whoa!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 19, 2016)

Humm....the bike belonged to a witch or warlock?   If she rode this bike, I hope she enjoyed the top tube!


----------



## JKT (Mar 19, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Obviously it was his wife. It is too bad we don't burn witches anymore. I have a prime candidate at home. I can provide the wood if need be




Hickory ?? it always smells nice !!


----------



## JKT (Mar 19, 2016)

Intense One said:


> You have any of her bikes for sale?




No !! just a couple worn out brooms ...


----------



## Gordon (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey JKT, one of my relatives was the last one convicted in Salem of being a witch, but she escaped being burned at the stake.


----------



## JKT (Mar 19, 2016)

Gordon said:


> Hey JKT, one of my relatives was the last one convicted in Salem of being a witch, but she escaped being burned at the stake.




WOW !!  how small the world really is !! I remember reading about her !! Bridget Bishop was hung to death...


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah it's a typo error, he meant to put a B not W which is also an accessory that comes with it..


----------

